# Complete Bucky for hardly no cost!



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*next....*

Get roll of wire, cut a piece about 10 inches long, and form an "EYE". This is how you can connect the bones



















Drill a hole in the bone end you just made, pass the wire through as shown. Then drill a hole through the main bone at the "bend", then pass the wire through that. Then wrap the wire tight around one of the two bones of your leg or arm, whatever you are working on. Lastly, you can wrap with tape if you choose. Repeat these steps to build all your arms and legs. Don't put any where the wrist are.





































I printed a skeleton as a guide. Free hand half of a pelvic bone on a thin sheet of sheetmetal, fold it over and trace with a marker, fold it back and you have an identical other side. Cut this out with shears and tape the edges because it is sharp!



















To Be Continued...............


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*next*




























I bolted this to my spine with 3 little bolts. Then as you see in the pictures, put foam in there to make it look a little thick, and wrapped it with masking tape.





































I mixed 2 cups water and two cups of water and did some of my bones with paper mache. I was too anxious to finish the skeleton so I didn't finish all of my bones but go ahead and finish yours if you want.










To Be Continued....................


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*next*




























Wondering what to do for ribs...................I spotted a plastic bucket!!! Cut the ribbed area off, then cut out the bottom. I free handed a sternum, then cut it out.





































I divided the bucket into I think 9 ribs as shown.










To Be Continued..................


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*next*

Make a little jig as shown with a marker and a stick. You can use you thumb as a guide running it along the edge to mark all of your ribs to be cut out. After they are marked, tape the end together as shown

















]










Turn it around and mark you a backbone. This will keep all your ribs together, act as a guide to stop cutting your ribs, and also this is where you will attach your ribs to the spine. After you mark your backbone, have fun cutting all the ribs out! I cut out every othe rib as shown so you have space between them. I kept the bottom two and top two together.




























After all your ribs are cut out, I started with the second rib at the bottom, and shortened each one until I got to the top. Example, 1/4" off the first one, 1/2" off the second, 3/4" off the third, 1" off the forth, etc.....Then attach ribs to spine with tie wraps as shown. Make sure you have a neck above it. Now we're getting somewhere huh?










Drill a hole on the end of each rib. Then get your sternum you cut out, (I shortened mine up at this point because it need to be about 3/4 the lenght of your rib cage) Divide your stenum into 8 ribs. I didn't attach the last top rib to the sternum because I made them into the collar bones. (you will see later)










To Be Continued...........


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*next*










I then went ahead, used my rivit gun and rivited it all together. You can use wire or short bolts etc....... whatever you can think of if you don't have rivits



















I cut another piece of 3/4 pvc for the shoulders, then bolted it to the spine, and also used the same bolt to attach the top ribs to form the collar bone.



















I had to hang it up at this point and attach the legs cause I was excited!










Now for the hands, I made some wire hands from a clothes hanger as shown. I then rolled up a sheet of copy paper kind of tight and taped along the entire edge to keep it together. I also found a 1/4" hose. I cut the hose and the rolled up paper into little pieces for my knuckles.



















To Be Continued...........


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*next*










I slipped the tube on the fingers first, then the paper on each tube. If you have your own ideas for knuckles, go with it. I then used electric tape to tape them in place and also taped between each knuckle.




























Now get your arms. You should have two open holes where the wrists go. Put one wire in each hole. Get a long piece of tape, stick it on the arm, the go between two fingers, then tape it on the other side of the arm. I did this between each finger to hold the hand on. I also wrapped tape arounf the wrist to secure everything together.





































To Be Continued...............


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*next*



















Now you can attach all your bones where they go. I drilled a hole in the sheetmetal pelvic to attach legs, and a hole on the shoulders pvc for the arms. I had this foam skull from another prop that I put on just temperary. I think it looks ok for my first one and it didn't cost me a dime!!!!! I had all the parts hanging around my shop. As I said in the beginning, I will be using the corpsing method found here - http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_02.htm
to finish up my budget bucky and I'll post the finished product as time permits!!! Now I have two more to make...............Here is my budget Bucky!!



















Future twisted prop maker!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Enjoyed your creative solutions to some of the problems building a skeleton presents. 

You do know, you've probably scarred that kid for life, right?


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks,
No he's used to it. He likes to help build the "Monster". What other 3 year old wants to watch halloween props on youtube? I think I created a little vampire!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

That's Hardcore!! Excellent!


----------



## bldaz (Jun 4, 2010)

*Very creative*

Ingenious, very creative, thanks for the tips.


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update*

After dressing "Bones" (as my little boy calls him) with TWO pairs of womens pantyhose and cutting them up a bit, here is how he looks now. I do plan on cutting up the skin more to get more of a rotting look, then going on to the next step which is coating him with latex and staining him with stain.














































Carpet Adhesive I used....










Still Wet.......











Drying in sun.... I dries a nice brown color, but I will be applying stain soon.......


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice sir, very nice....

The pantyhose opens doors to many projects.

Kudos to you!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Very creative project. This is coming along well.


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

very nice job. i might borrow some ideas, after my cannon and battlements are done.

i'm looking at the plastic ribs, can you coat them with something before the hose goes on? (3d effect)

i'd be curious, also, about painting the hose, THEN tearing it in some places. i wonder if the paint would contract slightly, and get wrinkled appropriately.

thanks!


----------



## Madmomma (May 17, 2010)

I enjoyed the tutorial. I agree, very creative! Nice job!


----------



## bldaz (Jun 4, 2010)

This is exactly how i felt after getting home from work today! 
Seriously though nice job


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Finished my bucky! (Bones)*

Well, here are the results. Finally got around to staining him & mounting his skull. I feel pretty good about how he came out, especially because I made it with stuff I had around my shop. 

Thanks for all your nice comments!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY cool!! I love it! and best of all cheap!! he looks great! thanks for this tutorial- am making zombies this year, and could use the tips!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to make a spider victim and this is just the ticket. Thanks.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome job. I love the way the stain turned out, yet I'm still in awe at the ability you posses. I don't think I could get TWO hands that work well to do this, much less one! WOW!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW! pooky73 that is truly amazing! I love the effect that the pantyhose gives it! You did a great job!


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very impressive use of materials!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

that is just incredible! you should definitely be proud. I like to think of myself as somewhat creative, but Sir, you are a shear genius!

amazing!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Very cool. Looks awesome. All of your work really paid off with the outstanding final results.


----------



## blueknight40165 (Sep 20, 2010)

Great job ! Enjoy time with him (the lil monster)...


----------

